# BORING?  ......they shouldn't be.



## bobcycles (Aug 26, 2018)

Yeah yeah...the 57 Chevys of the bike world.  Truth of the matter is ...yes they made the Phantom series for 10 years
straight...so a lot of product out there.  However due to the aftermarket parts market... the ability to build these and saturate
the collector panoply is infinite, so who really knows how many of these bikes are out there with aftermarket parts.  
Here is a Phantom restoration I recently completed for the 1st year of production 1949.  For every 1000 restored Phantoms
out there in the world...  I would guess there are maybe only 1 or 2 built to a degree of accuracy where you can once again
respect the product that Schwinn cranked out long ago, everything you see on this bike is factory OEM stuff
aside from the battery tray, brake cable and tubes.
Sorry No before pix, but just picture a housepainted 1949 F serial frame, some super straight sheet metal and 
excellent S-2 wheels,  increasingly rare NOS USA Typhoon tires, 1st year ruby lens taillight,  a good plater, 
single stage acrylic enamel paint and a couple of days of assembly.
And Yes there is still a market for these bikes and I probably
undersold this one based on the difficulty and expense
of finding parts, and doing the dirty work of making
something shiny out of a pile of accumulated parts.
Now residing in a new sunny So Cal destination
Enjoy!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 26, 2018)

I get your point and agree. I like 'em from earthy to polished. Just depends on the bike and this one is stunning !


----------



## deepsouth (Aug 27, 2018)

Great work Bob!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 27, 2018)

Beautiful bike Bob. At the risk of reopening the debate as to whether the Phantom was actually introduced as a 1949 model aside I thought the early bikes didn't have a decal on the guard. Here is an ad I have in a Spring 1950 Chicago Supply Catalog. A few interesting things here: first no decal on guard, second Mesinger post war B1, lastly tires are US Royal Master. Thoughts? V/r Shawn


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 27, 2018)

There may be many of the bikes as 57 Chevys are everywhere too but just as our car these bikes are great to see as original as they were built .  Not too many left alone


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 27, 2018)

Probably one of the best rides on the road. Bob always amazes me with his bikes . I’m holding on to my 51 for now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 39zep (Aug 27, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Beautiful bike Bob. At the risk of reopening the debate as to whether the Phantom was actually introduced as a 1949 model aside I thought the early bikes didn't have a decal on the guard. Here is an ad I have in a Spring 1950 Chicago Supply Catalog. A few interesting things here: first no decal on guard, second Mesinger post war B1, lastly tires are US Royal Master. Thoughts? V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 859290



 My Dad, Uncle, Grandma and dog Frisky and his 1950 Red Phantom. 
He restored this 1950 Red Phantom back in the early 80's. (Not his original) Although his original did have a brown leather Mesinger and did not come with a front brake.


----------



## Sven (Sep 1, 2018)

*Beautiful!!!*


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 9, 2018)

The guy that owns a bike shop by me was sitting on 16 Phantoms a couple years ago, said they bring half of what they did ten years ago, that was two years ago, said they used to bring 3 grand and were down to 1200 and he was holding, seems like the only ones getting their money back out of anything are the parts guys and that's sad.


----------



## geodehunter (Sep 14, 2018)

Excellent post Bob!!! Thanks all for the posting and the pictures down memory lane. Long live the Phantoms.


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 28, 2018)

Wow a great job ! , excellant paint work , pinstriping is over the top ☺


----------

